# Newly adopted stray kitten too scared to go outside...



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello there - we have recently adopted a stray kitten (according to the vet she's just under a year old) and we've literally only just finished getting our other cat (of 10 months) to go outside to do her toilet business because we really don't have anywhere appropriate for a litter tray in our small house but now our stray so hates to go outside (possibly because of bad memories and associations) Does anyone have any tips to get her used to being outdoors again? Thanks  x


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You new cat does have bad memories and knows the dangers of outdoors. Surely you can find _some_ place for a litter pan? A friend who had a small apt. kept her cat's litter pan in the bathroom under a small table that was covered with a cloth. The litter pan was out of sight and the cat had no problem going under the cloth to use it.


----------



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh we do have one for her and it's not really a problem to keep it whilst she needs it but ideally it would be good if she learn to go outdoors eventually and i'd like to teach her that going outdoors is fun as we have a cat friendly garden and our other cat has a lot of fun out there...


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

If this is the kitty who is sick, you shouldn't be encouraging her to go out at all.


----------



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

We've had an all clear from the vet today that it's a virus that we have meds for (thankfully!) And we're not going to send her out whilst she's sick or against her will obviously it's just that we want to teach her not to be afraid of outside as it's a shame for a young kitty to not be out in the fresh air and playing!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

There are countless threads here about inside vs outside. I encourage you to search and read them before you decide what to teach her. I personally wouldn't let my cat outside no matter how inconvenient it is for me. Better that than a potential injury/death from outside dangers such as cars, other cats, dogs, people who hate cats, neighbors who'll resent your cat taking a toilet break in their garden, the list goes on....

If you do want them outside, then you might consider one of those outdoor enclosures so you have some measure of control against them increasing their territory outside your property.

Sorry to sound alarmist, but there's not really any nice way of outlining the potential dangers convincingly.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a reminder, in other countries, inside/outside cats are the norm. Some adoption agencies won't even let you have cats if you're going to keep them 100% inside.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Which is why I mentioned outdoor enclosures as an idea.

Anyways, this seems like a moot point if it's a difference in cultures. It'll likely degenerate into endless back and forth verbal volleys much like the raw diet vs commercial foods or the declawing issue. I'll refrain from addressing this issue from hereforth.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings, it's just that some people get upset when they read how horrible it is to let your cats outside, when it's normal where they live. Sorry.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I understand. No hard feelings, Marie.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I take my cats outside all the time, with supervision. My sisters cats both use the restroom outdoors, she's in a very similar situation as yours. She still keeps a litter pan just in case. 

We got our cats used to the outdoors with frequent, short, supervised visits. We put them on a leash and just sit in the grass with them in your lap. Allow them to investigate on their own, encourage them to explore a little. If you can put a sandy area in your garden, it will might help give her the right idea!


----------



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

To be fair I live in the countryside in the UK and it's the norm for the cats in my area to have access outside and the pets i've had in the past have been happy and safe to do so which is why i'd love my new little one to enjoy it too but was just looking for some tips on reintegrating her back to the outdoors! No worries if not though


----------



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

Just saw your post rachandnato - that sounds like a really good idea, i'll give it ago when she's back on her feet again! Thanks!


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

my two cents on this subject. i think it is unfair for our cats not to be able to go outside and enjoy the fresh air,play,chase birds, etc..etc.. but it is my responsibility to supervise them at the time they are outside just like you do your kids, they don't know good from bad but i do not force them to go out if they don't want to.( that is not the case with mine)!!!!


----------

